# Trying to identify inexpensive serrated knife



## KurtK (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello everyone. I have a serrated kitchen knife which I purchased in the 1980s, and since it's not branded I would like to try and figure out what kind of knife it is. It is certainly not a fine knife, but has served me very well over the decades, and I'd like to know more about it, and perhaps find an equivalent.
As you can see from the pictures, it has a very thin spine, which makes it suitable for vegetable slicing (although not as good for slicing good bread with thick crust). The only info is the Stainless Steel Japan on the blade. More unusual are the tiny ridges running perpendicular to the blade at the serrated edge; I haven't seen exactly this type before. I know that this is a cheap knife, but perhaps there is a better brand and design that would incorporate both the ridges and the thin spine, that appear to be the real reason this knife has been so useful to me for 35 years, despite “less than optimal” care.
Thanks!
Kurt


----------

